# przeglądarka www

## lmmsci

Jak w temacie: ciekawi mnie, jakich przeglądarek używacie i dlaczego? Nie chodzi mi o kolejnego flame'a ale raczej krótko o uzasadnienie.

Wypadałoby zacząć:

1) opera - szybka przy różnych stronach, bardzo mi się wygodnie w niej pracuje ze względu na możliwość powyłączania/włączania różnych elementów; możliwość obsługi praktycznie całości przy pomocy klawiatury... no i te skóry   :Wink: 

2) konqueror - kiedy szybko muszę coś sprawdzić (a pracuję w KDE)

3) firefox - wtedy, kiedy jakaś strona uparcie odmawia współpracy z obiema powyższymi...

4) lynx   :Very Happy:   - kiedy przekompilowują się X'y

----------

## quosek

1) FF - glowna zaleta - adblock !!! (w blocku opery brakuje mi mozliwosci definiowania wyrazen regularnych) 

2) links - dawno nie przekompilowywalem calego systemu, ale bardzo czesto bedac w robocie zapuszczam sciagania roznych rzeczy wlasnie przez ssh+linksa w domu (fakt- do tej pory nie wiem jak spowodowac by meic przez ssh linksa obslugujacego obrazki - a przydaloby sie)

ps. FF ma jeszcze jedna zalete - mozliwosc latwej synchronizacji zakladem miedzy roznymi kompami (foxymarks)

----------

## jabol

1. Prawie zawsze: FF, pasuje mi tematem do GTK i ogólnie lubię

2. elinks, gdy nie mam X'ów.

@quostek: jak zrobić, żeby links obsługiwał obrazki?

----------

## manwe_

 *quosek wrote:*   

> (w blocku opery brakuje mi mozliwosci definiowania wyrazen regularnych)

 

W większości wypadków wystarczy wszędobylska * . Do użytku codziennego - tylko Opera, do pracy - prawie wszystkie [poza linx  :Wink: ], w tym dwie wersje IE.

----------

## no4b

Opera, bo szybka, wygodna i bardzo konfigurowalna.

----------

## unK

Minefield (Firefox 3.0 alpha) - bo jest szybszy, stabilniejszy i wygodniejszy niż Firefox 2.*. A Firefox, bo to moja ulubiona przeglądarka   :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Firefox - w pracy, w domu, na lapku  :Smile:  A gdy nie mam dostępu do X'ów to Links

Operę używałem przez pewien czas, bardzo miła przeglądarka, ale pare drobiazgów bardziej mi odpowiada w Firefox'ie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Minefield - Wyraźnie szybszy od FF2.

Firefox - Gdy trza mi WebDeveloper'a i działającego Flasha.

Links - Gdy pracuję bez Xów.

----------

## Arfrever

 *jabol wrote:*   

> jak zrobić, żeby links obsługiwał obrazki?

 

Może:

```
links -g -driver fb
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## largo3

Opera, Firefox, a ostatnio najczęściej używam SeaMonkey.

----------

## wuja

1. Opera

Uzasadnienie? - Wygodna + chyba przywiązanie i przyzwyczajenie, uzywam od wersji 5.02

2. Czasami FF

----------

## Mr Adam

w jaki sposób zainstalować Minefield?

----------

## unK

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-556225-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html szukanie nie boli ;p

----------

## HiTo

Jeżeli chodzi o mnie to:

X-y: Firefox

konsola: elinks (ma to, czego do niedawna brakowało w IE - zakładki)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ostatnio Opera, bo bez żadnego kombinowania obsługuje flasha (na amd64) i nie ma głupich jazd jak czasem Firefox, ale przyznaję, że ciągnie do ff.   :Wink: 

----------

## adrin

FX głównie dlatego, że ma parę fajnych pluginów (np. download accelerator), i nie uzywa Qt :]

----------

## psycepa

Opera do normalnego uzytku i pracy, chociaz ostatnio zaczyna mnie wk**** brak obslugi readyState==4 dla XMLHTTPRequest :/

Firefox jak testuje stronki

Seamonkey jak mi sie uda przez przypadek wlaczyc

Konqueror jak jestem pijany i mi sie uda przez przypadek wpisac adres www w pasku

IE zeby sprawdzic ze strona ktora pisze zgodnie ze standardami rzeczywiscie na IE nie dziala :]

----------

## BeteNoire

Firefox - przez 95% czasu. Skonfigurowany tak jak chcę, po części obsługiwany klawiszami, po części touchpadem. Otwarty, w przeciwieństwie do Opery, która jest dla mnie przerostem formy nad treścią.

Elinks - miła/mała przeglądarka pod konsolę/terminal, ustawiona w bindings MC głównie do czytania zapisanych stron offline (4% sytuacji).

IE pod Wine   :Twisted Evil:  - gdy głupia firma każe zrobić coś co nie działa w pod innymi przeglądarkami (1% sytuacji).

----------

## Spaulding

Opera i elinks , gdyz Opera nie ma tylu zaleznosi co lisek a elinks bo pod konsola tez trzeba czasem popracowac   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lmmsci

@BeteNoire: Czy jest jakiś sposób, żeby w Firefox wyłączyć pasek menu (Plik, blabla...)? Jest to jedna z najbardziej mnie irytujących rzeczy, bo menu używam baaardzo rzadko.

----------

## Poe

seamonkey z flagami moznoirc moznomail moznocompose (gdyz potrzebuje tylko przegladarke). duzo lepiej sprawuje się od ffx'a ktory mnie denerwuje, rozjezdza sie i cuda na kiju wyprawia. 

opera rzadko, bo rzadko, ale jest i czasami włączam. czasami ladniej na niej storny sie prezentuja

ostatnio chcicialem zrezygnowac z w/w na rzecz przegladarki w songbirdzie, ale sbird jeszcze nie obsluguje zakladek, wiec odpada w przedbiegach. 

czasami links.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> @BeteNoire: Czy jest jakiś sposób, żeby w Firefox wyłączyć pasek menu (Plik, blabla...)? Jest to jedna z najbardziej mnie irytujących rzeczy, bo menu używam baaardzo rzadko.

 

Rozszerzenie Compact Menu redukuje to śmieszne coś na górze programu do jednej jedynej ikonki.

----------

## lmmsci

Dzięki. Fajnie działa... Może jeszcze się zastanowię nad tym FX   :Wink:  Jednak póki co opera wins   :Very Happy:  Ale zaczynam mieć wrażenie, że już niedługo. Zobaczę, jak będzie się spisywał nowy FX.

----------

## Sahin

Tylko i wyłącznie Opera, czy to Linuks czy Windows. Nic lepszego nie wymyślili i nie wymyślą. A jeśli pracuję w konsoli bez Xów to książka.

----------

## Kajan

Opera, nowa wersja alpha jest bardzo szybka.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lmmsci

A czy ktoś z Was może wie, jak - dla odmiany - w operze skorzystać z normalnych okien dialogowych, takich jak w gnome albo kde? Bo to co jest, to nawet nie wiadomo do czego się nadaje...

----------

## wielokropek

Ja używam Konqueror  :Smile:  Bardzo szybko się uruchamia, posiada wszystkie potrzebne funkcje i jest zintegrowana z resztą środowiska graficznego.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale jest straaaasznie powolny. 

Chyba, że jest na to jakiś trick, którego nie znam?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *lmmsci wrote:*   

> Jak w temacie: ciekawi mnie, jakich przeglądarek używacie i dlaczego? Nie chodzi mi o kolejnego flame'a ale raczej krótko o uzasadnienie.

 

1) Opera - superszybka (szczególnie ostatnie wydania alpha), Block Content, gesty, tylko flash nadal kuleje niestety...

1a) Kazehakase - do ston w których kuleje flash - najcześciej jutuby itp., jakieś "zflashowane" strony. Czasem też do oglądania jak wygląda internet bez "adblocków/block contentów". (-;

2) links - wysyłanie SMSów, rozkłady jazdy komunikacji.

----------

## wuja

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Opera - ...., tylko flash nadal kuleje niestety...
> 
> 

 

A z mplayerplug-in-3.21 próbowaleś wg tego przepisu

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   
> 
> 1) Opera - ...., tylko flash nadal kuleje niestety...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nie wiem co ma mplayerplug-in-3.21 do flasha... Nigdzie nie pisałem, że ten pierwszy nie działa, a w bezproblemowe działanie tego drugiego chyba już przestałem wierzyć (po przetestowaniu z 10 przepisów na "działanie"). \-:

----------

